

I am Tom Standage, Digital Editor at The Economist. AMA - cschmidt
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/16b9ji/i_am_tom_standage_digital_editor_at_the_economist/

======
cschmidt
Including...

    
    
         Q. I know that the editorial staff at the Economist hates Silvio Berlusconi, so I have to ask...
         Would you rather fight one horse sized Silvio Berlusconi or 100 duck sized Silvio Berlusconis?
    

and

    
    
         Q. Who are your articles geared towards with regard to audience - professionals or academics?
         A. They are geared towards a curious alien who has just landed and speaks English. This is why we say things like "Ford, a carmaker".

